# how long will you leave your bettas alone?



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I just got back from a trip and want to know everyone's feelings on this.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

You mean completely alone? Or with someone coming in to feed them?
I've left for 2 weeks and I paid a friend to look after my all my pets including my betas.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I just got back from a 1 week vacation, where they weren't fed or changed at all and everyone is 100%, even the ones in one gallons ^_^ Cleaning tomorrow, but everyone seems to have enjoyed their vacation xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I left mine for 2 weeks and they were fed every other day and no water changes.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

The longest I've left them alone is the 4 days that I go camping every year but they all have my mom or friends careing for them while I'm gone! Even when I'm only gone a few days I still miss them lol!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

One week. I'd do water changes on all the tanks before leaving.

I have one very underweight betta who I'm feeding high-protein meals to 4x a day, so I would buy an automatic feeder for him. All the others should be fine without food for a week. 

I have really lousy friends and nobody else I know seems to care about fish, so I wouldn't ask anyone to feed them or anything. If I did, I bet they would overfeed and cause constipation.

Fasting for a week is good for healthy humans and fish alike. I do week-long fasts myself bi-annually.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Campbell said:


> You mean completely alone? Or with someone coming in to feed them?


I originally meant completely alone but it can be either.

I do not know anyone who would come in to feed my fish. My neighbors probably wouldn't come into my room to feed one fish, and my friends live too far away,like a 10-15 minute drive. Are there services that do this for you or something?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

betta fish crazy said:


> I originally meant completely alone but it can be either.
> 
> I do not know anyone who would come in to feed my fish. My neighbors probably wouldn't come into my room to feed one fish, and my friends live too far away,like a 10-15 minute drive. Are there services that do this for you or something?


Well there might be pet sitters in your area, but I wouldn't pay that much if I had just a fish because they're fine left alone a few days. I paid a friend to take care of all my animals, but if I just had fish I would have jut gotten a feeding thing or something.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a grandma who would take care of them, or a bunch of neighbors.


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

i brin them to my freinds house an she cares for them!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

The longest period of time I've left my bettas alone is two weeks, with someone to take care of them, of course.


----------

